# Is 3 weeks enough



## Natast19 (Jun 22, 2011)

Is 3 weeks of taking 30 mgs of dbol enough to kick start a test c cycle just wondering always heard of running it 4-6 weeks


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 22, 2011)

Natast19 said:


> Is 3 weeks of taking 30 mgs of dbol enough to kick start a test c cycle just wondering always heard of running it 4-6 weeks



Yes. 

3 weeks on 3 off and 3 on again is great too. 

I usually run dbol 3-4 weeks as a kickstart.


----------



## Gettinhuge_pump (Jun 22, 2011)

3 weeks is a perfect amount for dbol. I don't ever like running it past 4 consecutively tho, even with liver supps. Elvia OS correct about goin 3 on 3 off also, works great.


----------



## Natast19 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks guys I was going to do a run with it for 6 weeks in the middle of the cycle might do the 3 on 3 off sug.  Do the gains differ much doing that than straight 6 on I'm sure liver wise it might be better with the break between


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 23, 2011)

Natast19 said:


> Thanks guys I was going to do a run with it for 6 weeks in the middle of the cycle might do the 3 on 3 off sug.  Do the gains differ much doing that than straight 6 on I'm sure liver wise it might be better with the break between



I find any gains cease on the week 4 mark with dbol/adrol but everyone is different. Many factors come into play with dose being most important.  Moreover your liver takes a bashing in those final weeks. I find it is so much better to do 2 mini cycles. You allow your liver to recover in the 3 weeks off plus your not on too long to begin with. Of course no alcohol (or other toxic substances) should be consumed in the 9 weeks duration.

I find the 3 weeks off bring many advantages. I usually do a slightly higher dose in the 2nd 3 weeks. 1st week of the 2nd set is the same as prior dose but up slightly for the final 2 weeks.

If I was to do just one set of orals I would go for 4 weeks maybe abit less as that is plenty (but I do love the above method).


----------



## Natast19 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks again guys helpful as always


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 23, 2011)

Natast19 said:


> Is 3 weeks of taking 30 mgs of dbol enough to kick start a test c cycle just wondering always heard of running it 4-6 weeks



I think it could work just fine. I usually only run it 4 weeks myself.


----------



## MPMC (Jun 24, 2011)

3 weeks is fine but i prefer to do 4. If its all you have though, go for it.


----------

